# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Una mirada a la fruticultura en Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

_Por el Ing. José M. Hernández Calderón,_ _Gerente General_ _Asesores Técnicos Asociados S.A.   _ 
Por las características geográficas y diversidad climática, en Perú se produce una amplia gama de frutas en las tres regiones del país: costa, sierra y selva; con cultivos nativos y cultivos introducidos hace muchos  años. El clima y la biodiversidad son ventajas inigualables para la agricultura y la fruticultura en particular, por cuanto permite sembrar en diversos pisos ecológicos, en diversos momentos y diferentes variedades de un mismo cultivo; lo que hace posible abastecer al mercado  en cualquier época del año. Esta diversidad es una gran fortaleza. Dada la cercanía a los mercados principales y su articulación física y económica, los 54 valles de la costa peruana son los de mayor potencial y  competitividad para la agricultura de exportación.  
Perú dispone de 5,4 millones de hectáreas aptas para la agricultura. De ellas, anualmente se siembran, con todos los cultivos, alrededor de 3,1 a 3,2 millones de hectáreas; destacando el arroz, café, papa y maíz.    
Si bien tenemos fortalezas para la producción agrícola, también tenemos limitaciones como la alta fragmentación de la propiedad de la tierra, prevaleciendo pequeñas propiedades. Sin embargo, hay tierras eriazas disponibles que pueden ser irrigadas y utilizadas para la producción agrícola con adecuados sistemas de irrigación. El Gobierno está conduciendo grandes proyectos hidráulicos en la costa peruana, que de cumplirse con los programas de inversión, en los próximos 5 a 10 años podríamos tener 80,000 a 120,000 hectáreas adicionales para variados cultivos de exportación. Adicionalmente, hay proyectos promovidos por el sector privado, de menor magnitud, que podrían entrar en producción en el corto a mediano plazo. 
Las exportaciones peruanas del agro han crecido de manera impactante en la última década, llegando a US$ 3,200 millones en el 2010, aunque el monto total exportado todavía no expresa a cabalidad el enorme potencial que tiene Perú para conquistar los mercados externos. A pesar de la crisis internacional, hay posibilidad de continuar creciendo por encima de 10% anual. El café lidera las exportaciones llegando a US% 888 millones en el último año y se espera superar los US$ 1,200 millones en el 2011. Los otros productos principales de exportación son frutas y hortalizas. 
Perú está diversificando mercados con los acuerdos comerciales recientes; pero aún Europa y Estados Unidos son los mercados que captan alrededor del 70% de las exportaciones del agro peruano. 
Perú está avanzando en los cultivos de exportación, pero tiene todavía una gran parte del agro que se conduce con baja tecnología, en pequeñas propiedades, sin ingreso adecuado para los agricultores. Dentro de esta porción están los minifundistas, que conducen sus tierras con métodos tradicionales, desarticulados del mercado y en condiciones de subsistencia. Los programas de competitividad, relacionados con la transferencia de tecnología y asociatividad están ausentes. Este es el gran desafío que enfrenta Perú para lograr la Seguridad Alimentaria, con un Desarrollo Inclusivo y Sostenible. 
En cuanto a frutales, según las estadísticas disponibles hasta el año 2009, en 11 cultivos principales se siembra alrededor de 370,000 hectáreas a nivel nacional. En términos de superficie cultivada, los frutales más importantes son: plátano, naranjo, mango, palto, limonero, vid y piña. Sin embargo, considerando la importancia económica, expresada como el Valor de Producción en finca, determina el siguiente orden: plátano, uva, naranja, palta, piña, mandarina, manzana y mango. Si añadimos los otros frutales, como chirimoya, lúcuma, guanábana, pera, ciruela, la superficie nacional dedicada a frutales oscila entre 430,000 a 460,000 
hectáreas.   
La fruticultura, al igual que la producción de hortalizas, está tomando mucho auge en el país, especialmente como respuesta a la apertura y conquista de mercados externos. En los últimos años, han dado un gran salto las exportaciones de mango, palta, uva, plátano, mandarina, como frutas frescas. Estas frutas se presentan como las más promisorias en el corto y mediano plazo. Naranja y limón también se están abriendo paso, pero con menores resultados. La chirimoya es una fruta con un buen potencial.  
Plátano y mango están incursionando, con gran acogida, en el mercado de los productos orgánicos con muy buenos resultados económicos. Otros que pueden producirse y colocarse en el mercado externo son los “berries”, aguaymanto (Physalis), pero que no superarán el valor de las otras frutas. 
Los productos nativos de la amazonía peruana, como camu camu, arazá, cocona, carambola, son muy buenas opciones para el largo plazo, especialmente como productos procesados.
En 7 frutas principales las exportaciones han pasado de US$ 46,6 millones en el año 2000 a US$ 485,8 millones en el 2010 (como frutas frescas, sin incluir jugos y otros derivados); lo cual evidencia el gran salto en la importancia comercial de estos productos. 
El desarrollo de la agricultura de exportación, se ha basado en una seguridad jurídica con legislación promotora (inversiones y propiedad de la tierras) y políticas económicas estables en los últimos 20 años. El sector privado se ha convertido en el motor de este desarrollo, con inversiones y tecnología suficiente para el desarrollo de productos y la conquista de mercados, y con organizaciones sólidas que defienden sus intereses; pero los beneficios no han llegado a todos. Queda pendiente que la agricultura de exportación se constituya en la locomotora que jale al resto de la agricultura e involucre en los beneficios a un mayor número de peruanos.    *Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2011/...ltura-en-peru/*Temas similares: Fruticultura en Perú: El potencial de una industria en auge Fruticultura chilena y peruana: Una relación que promete Fruticultura en Argentina: una actividad en progresivo deterioro Especialistas destacan variado potencial de la fruticultura en Piura I Curso Taller Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas con Énfasis en Global Gap en la Fruticultura

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Disculpe..pero no le veo profundidad en el analisis referente a frutales en el Peru, segun el titulo pense encontrar un tema importante e impactante, que nos muestre por zonas, costos, y tecnologias aplicadas a la produccion de frutales. Ojala tengamos mas adelante a alguien que trate sobre el desarrollo de la produccion de frutales en nuestro pais mostrandonos con datos estadisticos confiables, en donde estamos,, cuales son nuestras capacidades y hasta donde podemos llegar de aca a 5 anos...analizando recursos como el agua y la energia, ya que los costos parecen que iran subiendo por falta de mano de obra, por escasez de agua y por el costo de energia. Por ejemplo para esta ultima,(energia) creo que ya debemos entrar a las fuentes de energia renovable, en especial el solar del cual hable  en una ocasion..porque la geografia de nuestra Costa es perfecta para aprovechar la energia solar..... Saludos

----------

